# Bochner eye institute vs Herzig



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm planning to do rather complicates eye surgery .... I had Lasik done 25 years ago and my eyes got a bit screwed.. Lasik MD don't even want to talk about it... So , 2 options are Bochner and Herzig... I don't care about price, I want it done good.... Anybody had experience with those places?


----------

